# Mac OS X in Virtualbox... kernel panic?



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

Every time I try to boot my downloaded ISO in Virtualbox... I get kernel panic.

I'm using the Hazard ISO... which is the third ISO I've downloaded for this Virtual Mac and still have the same problems. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to TSF ;

Can you post here SPECS and what is error message. So we might help quickly.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry, downloaded copies of OS X are not legal, and per forum rules we do not help with illegal activities.


----------

